# BEST BUY SMS Assist



## snowking1960 (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know who has the Best Buy contract this year? SMS Assist from Chicago has lost it. We have done one store for 6 years and would like to keep it , as it fills out the route for two of our trucks.


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Best Buy*

Brickman got the account


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Where is Brickman form and do you have a contact.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Marshalljt;1847075 said:


> Where is Brickman form and do you have a contact.


Brickman is nation wide and the largest plowing contractor in America


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Glad to hear about SMS, if you worked for them, Brickmans will be better for sure.


----------

